
Automatically inferring file syntax with afl-analyze - tobik
https://lcamtuf.blogspot.com/2016/02/say-hello-to-afl-analyze.html
======
tobik
It's interesting to compare the results with FreeBSD's cut to the version the
author used (which I'm assuming was GNU's cut) :) The results look very
different. Left GNU, right FreeBSD:
[https://imgur.com/unah6NM](https://imgur.com/unah6NM)

------
jaytaylor
Direct link to the actual source code for the afl-analyze tool (in case like
me, you want to try it out!):

[http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/afl/releases/afl-
latest.tgz](http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/afl/releases/afl-latest.tgz)

Found at:

[http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/afl/](http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/afl/)

~~~
tobik
If anyone wants to try this on FreeBSD there is an update to the port (I'm the
port maintainer) here:
[https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=207236](https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=207236)

afl-analyze is new. Afl in the ports tree doesn't have it yet.

